# Uchiha Mandara



## Franklin Stein (Dec 6, 2007)

i forgot which chapter this is from lol but i hope u like it took about 2 hours it was a pain to fo his hair lol



and if anyone has the time could they clean this for me please i wil rep and cred for it


​


----------



## youma09 (Dec 6, 2007)

awesome job u did on madara there man  

i think the panel is from chapter 370 by the way


----------



## Brigade (Dec 6, 2007)

that madara is awesome h


----------



## Franklin Stein (Dec 6, 2007)

thanks for ur comments lol (im gettin sick of sayin that lol)


----------



## Vicious (Dec 6, 2007)

Damn, that's awesome, the colors you used looks great.


----------



## Denji (Dec 6, 2007)

Very nice coloring! The background fits well!


----------



## Franklin Stein (Dec 6, 2007)

thanks i found the pic of the background ages ago lol i thought mandara is unknown lol so put him in space lol


----------



## Mr.Jones (Dec 6, 2007)

he's so high, lol


----------



## Kieuseru (Dec 6, 2007)

I really like how you made his eyes.  And the background is fitting. Good job.


----------



## Franklin Stein (Dec 6, 2007)

thanks ur to kind lol i think its ok but its not as good and the ones ive seen


----------



## chocy (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow! This is really good, and I wuv Madara.
The starry background is really cool too.


----------



## Irishwonder (Dec 7, 2007)

Looks good!  Maybe a little more shading on that one inner hair spike, but I really like it.


----------



## Franklin Stein (Dec 7, 2007)

i think the background looks really good aswell thats y i picked it lol


----------



## guro (Dec 7, 2007)

I really like the way his eyes look!


----------



## Franklin Stein (Dec 7, 2007)

thanks guro i like them too lol


----------



## FoxSpirit (Dec 7, 2007)

Very nice coloring  The background is kind of random,  but Madara looks great. The shading and colors are so well done!


----------



## Reborn! (Dec 7, 2007)

You've could have done a bit more with the shading, but it came out good.

Madara's probably trippin' balls right now since he's in space.


----------



## Hentai (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow....this is awesome...!!
NICE WORK!!!!


----------



## maximilyan (Dec 7, 2007)

As expected, you've producted another piece of win.. straight to the ipod this goes.


----------



## Byakkö (Dec 7, 2007)

I really like it, interesting style you have there, my only beef is the background, it's so....odd. 

Very nice otherwise.


----------



## Kissa (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice coloring,I like the eye

You can also fix the title of the topic


----------



## Franklin Stein (Dec 7, 2007)

thanks for comments


----------



## hidan_akatsuki (Dec 7, 2007)

it's very nice but i don't like your background sorry.but your shading are perfect. congratulations


----------



## Proxy (Dec 7, 2007)

Pretty good. I like the coloring and the space in the background.


----------



## Princess Hina (Dec 7, 2007)

Wow, its really good, I love the colours you used


----------



## Madara Uchiha (Dec 7, 2007)

i give you a ten out of ten  and you get rep


----------



## GduBz (Dec 7, 2007)

two thumbs up. the background is kind of weird for the character...


----------



## Franklin Stein (Dec 8, 2007)

lol its suppose to be the night sky lol


----------



## Usagi-chan (Dec 8, 2007)

Yay!....another bishounen from Uchiha family!!! Great job!!!


----------



## Pain In The Ass (Dec 8, 2007)

Mandara.  

Nice coloring btw.


----------



## 123anijunkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Bloody great dude!


----------



## Lord Bishop (Dec 8, 2007)

Shuffle, wanna join my buddy list?


----------



## spaZ (Dec 8, 2007)

That looks awesome its really clean looking looks really good


----------



## Franklin Stein (Dec 8, 2007)

thanks and sketch sure and lol i copied and pasted form wat the file was called


----------



## Aina (Dec 9, 2007)

That looks great, although you could of done a better job with the shading. Looks badass out in space. :3

Mandara.  Fix the title. xD


----------



## Franklin Stein (Dec 9, 2007)

thanks i know lol its not all that good


----------



## natwel (Jan 6, 2008)

I like it very much, I love the cell shading, the eyes are lovely


----------



## Jude (Jan 9, 2008)

wow


----------



## Franklin Stein (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks people


----------



## Elle (Jan 10, 2008)

Looks very good - nice clean shading and his eyes are particularly well done.  His red armor might be improved a bit with a bit of textured shading.  Overall nice job!


----------



## Ddraig Goch (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow thats amazing nicely done shuffle


----------



## Sky (Jan 11, 2008)

amazing... but your BG doesn't look nice with madara... too real-world...


----------



## ArAshI-sensei (Jan 14, 2008)

Madara looks excellent, nice background aswell.


----------



## HedKandi (Jan 14, 2008)

madara looks awesome


----------



## Franklin Stein (Jan 15, 2008)

thanks people


----------



## iCHi_iSNOTDEAD (Jan 15, 2008)

Good job... Pretty neat at all, I like the eyes...


----------



## Franklin Stein (Jan 15, 2008)

cheers  :WOW :WOW


----------

